# Prill color of new Carbon X DIY (2020)



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I've noticed in a few videos and some photos that the new CX DIY has Blue prills. Does the 2020 CX DIY have blue prills or the white/cream prills? I purchased 2 bags of the new stuff mid March and it looks just like the stuff I bought last year. Any thoughts?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@thegrassfactor


----------



## thegrassfactor (Apr 12, 2017)

Because of the supply chain issues, we are having to pull material coated with DCD + NBPT from different barges. Depending on the location of the barge we pull from decides the color of the coating. Memphis is a yellowish color. St. Louis is pinkish color. Owensboro Riverport is blue/green. Unfortunately due to a lack of product, barge, and tug availability, we're having to truck from outside of our normal vendors and regions. It is all the same product.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

thegrassfactor said:


> Because of the supply chain issues, we are having to pull material coated with DCD + NBPT from different barges. Depending on the location of the barge we pull from decides the color of the coating. Memphis is a yellowish color. St. Louis is pinkish color. Owensboro Riverport is blue/green. Unfortunately due to a lack of product, barge, and tug availability, we're having to truck from outside of our normal vendors and regions. It is all the same product.


Thank you


----------

